# Massive Störungen beim Spielen



## SJ-04 (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
brauche mal wieder Hilfe, habe gestern die nue Grafikkarte angeschlossen, den neusten Treiber Catalyst 7.4 installiert nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich Filme schau seh ich leichte Streifen und wenn ich Spiele spielen will (NFS Carbon und Test Drive Unlimited) treten massive Störungen auf kann kaum das Bild erkennen. Eine Bemerkung hatte ich noch gemacht als ich den PC zum erstenmal mit der neuen GraKa gestartet hatte, als das Windows Logo (wenn der Computer gleich nach dem starten ladet) kam waren auch leichte dünne Streifen zu sehn es waren nich direkt Streifen eine Art Grafikfehler halt, diese problem mit dem Windows Logo ist immer da egal ob Treiber installiert oder nicht. Habe versucht nen älteren Treiber (ka glaube Catalyst 6.11) zu installieren das ging aber nicht. Da kam irgendein problem Standart VGA-Treiber.
Das komische war als ich den Omega Treiber 3.8 oder so instaliert hatte wurde der garnicht erkannt Windows hat trotzdem kein Treiber gefunden.


Mein System:

Neue Grafikkarte: ATI x1300 pro 256mb
CPU Typ: Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name:ASRock PE Pro-HT
Motherboard Chipsatz: SiS645DX
Ram: 512mb
DirectX: 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2)
Optisches Laufwerk: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802 (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optisches Laufwerk: LITE-ON LTR-48246S (48x/24x/48x CD-RW)

Kann es vllt daran liegen das die Grafikkarte 8x AGP braucht aber mein Mainboard nur 4x AGP unterstützt

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus!
MFG
SJ-04


----------



## Anime-Otaku (25. April 2007)

Stell mal ein, dass er keinen Neustart macht, sondern einen Bluescreen bringt...Rechtsklick arbeistapltz...eigenschaften....erweitert...starten...und da das Häckchen beim automatischen Neustarten wegmachen.


----------



## SJ-04 (25. April 2007)

Wie meinst du das mit dem Neustart? wieso denn Neustart?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (25. April 2007)

Ganz einfach...seit Windows XP gibt es keine Bluescreens mehr, stattdessen werden diese durch automatische Neustarts ersetzt, wodurch aber die Fehlererkennung umso schwieriger ist.


----------



## Gunah (25. April 2007)

SJ-04 hat gesagt.:


> Kann es vllt daran liegen das die Grafikkarte 8x AGP braucht aber mein Mainboard nur 4x AGP unterstützt



ja kann daran liegen, da die geschwindigkeit der Graka gedrosselt wird...
eigtl sollte das bild iO sein nur du könntest nicht die ganze Performence nutzen...


MfG Gunah


----------



## SJ-04 (25. April 2007)

Kann es vllt daran liegen dass die GraKa zu wenig Strom bekommt oder so? Weil ich denk nich ganz das es was mit AGP zu tun hat oder vllt irgendwas an der Bios einstellung weil ich hab da irgend was von AGP gelsen dann konnt ich 128mb 256mb usw. einstellen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (25. April 2007)

Zuwenig Strom sollte nicht das Problem sein, außer du hast die externen Stromanschlüsse, die es denke ich mal hat nicht berücksichtigt.

Es kann auch sein, dass die Graka nicht herunterdrosselt bei 4x AGP sondern nur mit 8x AGP funktioniert. Das muss aber auf der Verpackung oder in der Anleitung der Graka stehen.


----------



## SJ-04 (25. April 2007)

Ich hab leider keine Verpackung genausowenig die Anleitung. Ich musste die Grafikkarte als ich sie eingebaut hab noch mit so einem 4 pin stecker anschließen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (25. April 2007)

aber auf der Karte steht doch sicher der Hersteller...dann brauchste nur noch im Internet schauen oder müssen wir hier alles machen.


----------



## SJ-04 (25. April 2007)

Also ich hab ne sapphire x1300 pro 256mb. Ich habe auf der Homepage geschaut doch da stehts irgendwie nicht drin dass es nur auf AGP8x läuft. Als ich den Catalyst 7.4 drauf hatte war alles in Ordnung nur dass große Störungen beim Zocken aufttraten so dass ich fast nichts erkennen konnte. Und beim Filme schaun gabs auch paar leichte fast unsichtbare Streifen im Hintergrund.


----------



## Gunah (25. April 2007)

schau mal hier
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1300/radeonx1300proagp/specs.html

hat keine AGP4X unterstützung

MfG Gunah


----------



## SJ-04 (26. April 2007)

Aha ok dann, ich hoffe dann das es daran liegt weil ich will mir nen neues Board zulegen mit nem neuen Prozessoer mit PCIe und AGP 8X unterstützung ich hoffe dass es dann klappt.
MFG
SJ-04


----------

